# Flaxseeds



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

So I know flaxseed _oil _is good for hedgehogs to have occasionally for their skin, but would it hurt or help the to eat just flaxseeds? I think I remember reading before that hedgehogs don't normally eat seeds or nuts, so where do flaxseeds stand on this since they benefit from the oil?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I squirt the flaxseed oil directly on the kibble twice a week to help with skin issues. Not sure where you would get flaxseeds,i've never even seen them.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

My boyfriend's mom has a bag of them. I believe she picked them up at a whole foods market.
I have a video of Persimmon trying to nom my fingers because they had flaxseed oil on them and after she saw it she asked me if he would want the seeds. So I was just wondering.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive read on here that seeds can get stuck on the roof of their mouth and are a choking hazzard. I would just stick with the oil to be safe.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Quinn said:


> Ive read on here that seeds can get stuck on the roof of their mouth and are a choking hazzard. I would just stick with the oil to be safe.


Alrighty, thanks.


----------

